# NISMO rear spoiler



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

Ok, I've searched on the internet for a long time now looking for pics of this spoiler. Little did I know there were some right here (in the cunningham thread), but then I realized something... The NISMO parts book says that the rear spoiler uses the OE mounting points. Now I may be blind, but I'm pretty sure that the OE spoiler uses 3 mounting points and the one shown in the pictures uses 2. Unless the middle of the OE spoiler isn't mounted at all, I don't see how the NISMO one uses those points. There are 2 possiilities for this, 1) The NISMO spoiler uses 2 of the 3 OE mounting points or 2) the spoiler in the pictures is not the real spoiler we would get for our car.

Can someone please explain to me how the NISMO spoiler uses the OE mounting points if there are only 2 for the NISMO and 3 for the stock, or just show me a picture of the real thing? 

The reason I ask is that I'm considering an aftermarket spoiler and would like to not have to get a new trunk while I'm at it (at least not at the same time I get the spoiler). I just wanted to get this NISMO thing cleared up. Thanks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The final Nismo Spoiler uses 3 mounting points. There are pictures of it in the April Sport Compact Car magazine.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Yeah, it's going to bolt on, so you won't worry about the trunk. No worries man!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

hopefully it looks like they say


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

tekmode said:


> hopefully it looks like they say


Can anyone link to the pictures? Is that the Nismo Spoiler for the '04 or the previous years?

Thanks


----------

